# reviews



## sedgy (Nov 24, 2002)

y not have a new section where ppl give their views about different games


----------



## greg (Nov 25, 2002)

its called:

Gba games and rom releases
Talk about your favourite Gba games
Forum Led by: ViNcE989, Thug4LifeYo


----------



## sedgy (Nov 25, 2002)

spose so


----------



## G.O.D (Nov 27, 2002)

i think sedgy is right there should be a section where only reviews can be read and it cant be posted on like the first forum and there could be people who give the reviews (like me) and there could be stuff like graphics, sound, control, gameplay


----------



## KiVan (Nov 27, 2002)

i have to talk to other admins about this...
for now you are free to write reviews in the gba games and releases


----------



## G.O.D (Nov 27, 2002)

cool


----------



## Vince989 (Nov 27, 2002)

Ok, now I gotta say it... Sorry G.O.D., don't take it personnal, I don't know exactly who did it, but's been like 5 posts like this that i see in 15 mins, and I'm getting pissed off of seeing them...

THAT MESSAGE ABOVE *IS* SPAM... SPAM = Anything that doesn't add anything to the discussion, and that seems like a purpose to do get more posts only... I know you had to say you thought it was cool, I can understand that... But who wouldn't think it is? This is a pointless post, just like so much others I see... So please, make it easier for others, and make it so it takes less time to see all the new posts, and PLEASE, I BEG YOU, please don't post such messages anymore... It just adds "useless" messages to the board, and makes it harder for mods to read EVERY message out there...

(Don't take anything personnal, I'm in a bad day since 2 days, and I'm easy to get mad, so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, I know you can post good messages, so... )

- ViNcE989


----------



## G.O.D (Nov 27, 2002)

sorry ViNcE but do you like the idea becuase i think it will be good for people who dont know roms and they dont have lots of room on there computers

i got an idea if you think it is good im makeing a poll come vote


----------



## poots (Nov 27, 2002)

Lord of the rings - the two towers.

It was a big download for my puny 56K but well worth it!

The game its self is very well presented - not stunning but good.
Its plays (to me) very much like a hybrid of Diablo II (P.C) and 
something (a bit) more arcadey... like Balders gate - dark alliance (PS2).
This may sound like an odd mix but it works perfectly.
There are loads of cool features, for instance you can opt for dual 
swords (= more powerful) or a single sword and a shield (safer but slower).

Try it, its well worth the download.

If asked to rate it I would say about 8.5/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(p.s you can move this review to a more suited location if needed)


----------



## armand66 (Nov 28, 2002)

Thug4life and myself have already started a fan review site up, it's been online for a month now, and we have only a small amount of staff, but could use as much contributors as possible. The forums are not up and running properly at the moment, and a FAQs section will be added to the site VERY soon, but if you want to write reviews, and you think your up the challenge of writing a decent one feel free to get in contact with either myself or Thug4life. 

Thug4life is the number 1 editor over there, so everything passes through him. Our goal is to have a place with a review on EVERY gba game released and being released, so the more people involved the better, as it's a place for us fans to work together. 

http://www.gbareviewzone.2ya.com

Or you can contact Thug4life or myself either on here or on IRC.


----------



## Vince989 (Nov 28, 2002)

Great site! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read the review for Virtua Tennis, and I must say I must agree with everything in that... And since you seem to have a great crew all-around, Keep up the good work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bookmarks*

- ViNcE989


----------



## G.O.D (Nov 28, 2002)

i couldnt find where to contact you but i will join and i will the the gbatemp one becuase i know KiVan will give in soon


----------



## T-hug (Nov 28, 2002)

Right then...this is how it is.

As armand66 already said we have a tidy little review site going on, with serious reviews and faqs. The type of reviews that really do help you to decide whether or not to bother with a certain game.

We have a few members of staff, around 10 I think, but are looking for talented writers who can explain something in detail, and at the same time not mumble on aimlessly about the same thing lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have had the site up a while, and armand66 has put a great deal of work into it. It would now be really nice if we could get at least 2 reviews in a day, as that would cover most of the 'Top' GBA titles in like 2 weeks or so.

So I guess if your interested in being a part of this venture, let me know.
Please, serious writers/reviewers and faq-masters only. 
If you want to do it but can't see yourself in it for the long run, please say so, as we don't want to be let down, like a week after adding you to the staff.

Send me a sample review of 100 words or more, to: [email protected]

Just to let you now if you join our team, our minimum reviews are 500 words, no exceptions.
And obviously the faqs have to be really intense and descriptive.

After mailing me, we will look at your sample, and contact you the same day.
If we like it, we will send you staff details etc.

Hope you give it a shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






KiVan, I will talk with you about an idea we have on mIRC or via Email.


-EDIT-


I also forgot to add that we had two emails regarding the site and reviews.
The mails were sent to armand66, as they wre his reviews, and his the admin.
One was from 'Ubisoft', regarding the Tomb Raider review, and the other from 'Midway' about the NHL Hitz review.

So I guess you never know, you too could get contacted about your reviews, and that could maybe lead to other things..............


----------



## T-hug (Nov 28, 2002)

QUOTE(G.O.D @ Nov 28 2002 said:


> i couldnt find where to contact you but i will join and i will the the gbatemp one becuase i know KiVan will give in soon


hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im kinda hoping once we have a few more reviews, that KiVan will let us link to here so people can use the faqs and reviews here, without taking up GBATEMP's webspace..........


----------



## armand66 (Nov 28, 2002)

Due to the fact that it's leading up to Christmas, so many games being released plus i've had to work my ass off for uni and had not much time to work on the site it's been in a bit of a stand still at the moment, we actually had 21 reviews up in less than 2 weeks. 

As it stands, the staff section will be changed because a few of the reviewers are inactive, but 8 of us are in the middle of doing 5 reviews each, just due to this time of the year it is hard to find time for them. 

I've contacted over 100 FAQ authors from Gamefaqs, and so far have gotten permission from most of them to host their FAQs at our website. As soon as i get a bit more free time i'll be updating the site with the newly created faq section and so on. 

The more people that are interested the easier it will be to have a decent place for fans to review and to read from, one last thing, ignore the forums, they screwed up on us time and time again and will be changed also, as soon as i get time. 

Kenny.


----------



## G.O.D (Nov 28, 2002)

thugforlife can i do it one any gba game or do you have a prefernce


----------



## T-hug (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah for a sample pick what you like


----------



## T-hug (Dec 8, 2002)

No one else..........dissapointing..............


----------

